# German Shepherd Artists?



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I haven't picked up the sketchbook for 4 years... I'm not that great but wow, I think I still got it. 

Any of you artists have any work of German Shepherds?


----------



## Metaj (May 21, 2012)

Wow.. Love it!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Not bad at all!

I used to do traditional art for many years, then switched to digital painting/sketching back in 2007. I took a good year and a half off though. I just got back to it a few days ago when my SO bought me CS5 and gave me a new Wacom Intuos3 tablet (he gets them cheap form work.... he's a lead digital artist for military sim and training).

Anyway... the other night I actually started on a painting of a GSD. Duke is my reference... I figured I would work on some of Duke and Zira to get myself back in the game. Horses and dogs were always my strong point.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I airbrush but currently don't have my equipment set up as some construction is going on in my house. I have done some tshirts of other breeds for people along with other custom projects. Since I got Tazor I cant wait to get him on canvas. 

I will post his potrait if this construction ever ends..lol. I never tried canvas but I think the tshirts of pets came out ok ,but I had only been painting for a couple months when I did them.

Love!!! The sketch!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice work! My daughter loves to paint and sketch too. She finds lots of websites of other artists that do GSD's and animals in general. I'd post one of her sketches, but she is very concerned about people stealing and using an image of her work. She is not ready to sell anything yet, but working up to it. She's also experimented with colored pencil sketches, and can bring out the red coloring in our black/red shepherd.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I say you do too...very nice!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

great job!! :thumbup:


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Not bad at all!
> 
> I used to do traditional art for many years, then switched to digital painting/sketching back in 2007. I took a good year and a half off though. I just got back to it a few days ago when my SO bought me CS5 and gave me a new Wacom Intuos3 tablet (he gets them cheap form work.... he's a lead digital artist for military sim and training).
> 
> Anyway... the other night I actually started on a painting of a GSD. Duke is my reference... I figured I would work on some of Duke and Zira to get myself back in the game. Horses and dogs were always my strong point.


I'd definitely love to see some of your work. I'm thinking about getting back into it. Digital Sketching? That sounds hard! Is it pretty precise as hand sketching?


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

TaZoR said:


> I airbrush but currently don't have my equipment set up as some construction is going on in my house. I have done some tshirts of other breeds for people along with other custom projects. Since I got Tazor I cant wait to get him on canvas.
> 
> I will post his potrait if this construction ever ends..lol. I never tried canvas but I think the tshirts of pets came out ok ,but I had only been painting for a couple months when I did them.
> 
> Love!!! The sketch!


Yes, I'd love to see the portrait. You know, if I gave you a picture of my girl, would you make a T-shirt for me? I'd buy it.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Gretchen said:


> Nice work! My daughter loves to paint and sketch too. She finds lots of websites of other artists that do GSD's and animals in general. I'd post one of her sketches, but she is very concerned about people stealing and using an image of her work. She is not ready to sell anything yet, but working up to it. She's also experimented with colored pencil sketches, and can bring out the red coloring in our black/red shepherd.


She can even digitally water mark her work. That way no one can steal her work. Please do share.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

GSDkid said:


> She can even digitally water mark her work. That way no one can steal her work. Please do share.


Wow, that's good news, we'll look into that. We have no experience in the business of art. The schools teach technique but not marketing. Thanks.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

My friend does many gsd art things. I have a watercolor, wind chimes, cremation box, jewelry, keepsake box with a gsd on top, and an oil portrait from her of my dogs. If you go on etsy you can find many gsd artists there as well.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GSDkid said:


> I'd definitely love to see some of your work. I'm thinking about getting back into it. Digital Sketching? That sounds hard! Is it pretty precise as hand sketching?


Eh, it's just for fun, so usually it's a quick little sketch. The same as traditional, just with a stylus and graphics tablet.... with a screen in front of me. Lol, they are never as good as my traditional, but you can do a lot of fun things with them. 

And here ya go: (these are a bit old since I've taken some time off... but.. you'll get the idea) 

Traditional:
-Brumby- by ~FsuEquestrian on deviantART

-Trotting horse-Dark Bay by ~FsuEquestrian on deviantART

-Tux- by ~FsuEquestrian on deviantART

-Elvis- by ~FsuEquestrian on deviantART

Digital:
Ignore the background on this.. lol.. I was new to photoshop and I had to rush through after the dog was finished.
-Seb- by ~FsuEquestrian on deviantART

-Gentle Giant- by ~FsuEquestrian on deviantART

-Dru- Without Background by ~FsuEquestrian on deviantART

Mayoshi-GiftArt CelticMaiden88 by ~FsuEquestrian on deviantART

-The Storm is coming- by ~FsuEquestrian on deviantART

-The Night Pony- by ~FsuEquestrian on deviantART

Pendrel- WrathOfNessis giftart by ~FsuEquestrian on deviantART

Happy Halloween DA- 08' by ~FsuEquestrian on deviantART

And a fun little Pixel painting
-I Don't Think So- by ~FsuEquestrian on deviantART


Those are some old ones I posted on DeviantArt..... used to paint random pictures every day. Most were just quick ones.

I used to draw mostly horses. My main things I enjoyed working on were animals... horses, dogs, and occasionally cats. I USED to draw/paint every day..... gosh, I am so rusty now. 

Hopefully I'll get my GSD one done soon.... It'll be 3 days tomorrow and I'm only about 35% done. lol! Erase, paint, erase, paint, erase, paint.... I have a million layers because I keep having to erase every step about 5x each! Ugh! With time... I'll pick my speed back up. For now.. I'm slow. :crazy:


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

GSDkid said:


> Yes, I'd love to see the portrait. You know, if I gave you a picture of my girl, would you make a T-shirt for me? I'd buy it.


I believe I will need some practice..I was only airbrushing for about a year before we got hit hard by hurricane Irene last August. Our house had a few feet of water in it and I kinda put everything on hold. I was doing carnivals..mostly quick name shirts but also some custom in between.

Maybe if Tazor comes out ok, I will just practice on your dog for free. Shouldn't be too long and I already have a good stock of tshirts...I'll let you know. You can see some pics of past work on my site. Even though I'm not in business my site is still there because its free..lol. Just go to the gallery.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

TaZoR said:


> I believe I will need some practice..I was only airbrushing for about a year before we got hit hard by hurricane Irene last August. Our house had a few feet of water in it and I kinda put everything on hold. I was doing carnivals..mostly quick name shirts but also some custom in between.
> 
> Maybe if Tazor comes out ok, I will just practice on your dog for free. Shouldn't be too long and I already have a good stock of tshirts...I'll let you know. You can see some pics of past work on my site. Even though I'm not in business my site is still there because its free..lol. Just go to the gallery.


I would love to see some of them too! I'd LOVE to get shirts of my guys!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Those are amazing !!!



TrickyShepherd said:


> Eh, it's just for fun, so usually it's a quick little sketch. The same as traditional, just with a stylus and graphics tablet.... with a screen in front of me. Lol, they are never as good as my traditional, but you can do a lot of fun things with them.
> 
> And here ya go: (these are a bit old since I've taken some time off... but.. you'll get the idea)
> 
> ...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

TaZoR said:


> Those are amazing !!!


Thank you!! I have a lot of work to do before I get back to that.... I am very rusty now! Pretty excited to be back in the game again! This time with a MUCH better tablet and Photoshop CS5 instead of PS Elements 5! :wild: So much to learn!


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

WOW! great job!! My aunts GF is a extremley good artist and she drew a picture or her dog(GSD) and she got all the markings and everything right. I am jealous of all you artisits,lol. I cant even draw a stick figure.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Eh, it's just for fun, so usually it's a quick little sketch. The same as traditional, just with a stylus and graphics tablet.... with a screen in front of me. Lol, they are never as good as my traditional, but you can do a lot of fun things with them.
> 
> And here ya go: (these are a bit old since I've taken some time off... but.. you'll get the idea)
> 
> ...


Simply amazing. I've tried painting before and it's darn hard. lol. I'm not so great with colors thus me only working on sketches (black and white). I envy those with great color perception. A stylus huh? I'll have to try it out myself then.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Gretchen said:


> Wow, that's good news, we'll look into that. We have no experience in the business of art. The schools teach technique but not marketing. Thanks.


Yep! If you look at TrickyShepherd's comments of her digital artwork. You'll see the watermark used specifically to keep people from stealing work. You'll see it on a lot of retail sites as well. It's a great tool.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

TaZoR said:


> I believe I will need some practice..I was only airbrushing for about a year before we got hit hard by hurricane Irene last August. Our house had a few feet of water in it and I kinda put everything on hold. I was doing carnivals..mostly quick name shirts but also some custom in between.
> 
> Maybe if Tazor comes out ok, I will just practice on your dog for free. Shouldn't be too long and I already have a good stock of tshirts...I'll let you know. You can see some pics of past work on my site. Even though I'm not in business my site is still there because its free..lol. Just go to the gallery.


I just took a look at your site and WOW. I have no knowledge on air brushing but I would imagine it's pretty hard. My favorite is the one of the horse:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GSDkid said:


> Simply amazing. I've tried painting before and it's darn hard. lol. I'm not so great with colors thus me only working on sketches (black and white). I envy those with great color perception. A stylus huh? I'll have to try it out myself then.


Thank you!

Yep digital work is MUCH easier with a graphics tablet, which comes with a stylus (the pen). You can use different pressure, strokes, and switch from paint brush tips to pencil tips. I absolutely LOVE working with graphics tablets! They are lots of fun!

I was terrible with color as well... until I got my tablet in 2007 and started using that and photoshop. A lot of tutorials later (and many trials and errors) I was finally able to learn to shade with color.

You'd be amazed at what a little practice and understanding can do! 

If you're ever bored... you can pick up a cheap Wacom tablet for around $79-$99 and mess around with it for a bit. They come with Photoshop and usually some form of Corel or other graphics programs. Very simple to use, and lots of fun... even to just mess around on. I use mine for graphic art and photo editing.


(Btw.... I couldn't even use colors with traditional art before my tablet..... I learned to color from photoshop and using the tablet... then transferred that knowledge to pencils and prisma colors. Funny how that happened...)


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GSDkid said:


> Yep! If you look at TrickyShepherd's comments of her digital artwork. You'll see the watermark used specifically to keep people from stealing work. You'll see it on a lot of retail sites as well. It's a great tool.


You can use watermarks on traditional and digital.

Digital is very easy. Just make a top layer in Photoshop, paste your watermark, then make the layer about 25% opacity.

Traditional, a little harder. Once you scan in it.. or upload a picture of it, you can either do the same as above (what I do with some of my pictures), or she can sign her paintings closer to the actual painting.... it's less likely to be stolen if a signature can't be taken off easily. If you don't have Photoshop: To avoid ruining the original print, she can also upload the picture and sign in the "Paint" program.... this way it's unharmed when the signature is close.

Either way... I do advise watermarking or some sort. Art gets stolen often. I had a few of my pictures and art work stolen through the years. It's just too easy to do.


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

These are REALLY old. Havnt been drawing lately, ive been working on dog tricks XD


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Well, I'm a professional artist (that's my day job, lol!) and specialize in quad character concept development for animated feature films... so yes! 

My graduate thesis film for college is a traditionally animated piece about shelter dogs. No GSDs (long hair is VERY hard to animate consistently), but there's a little pitmix and a basset hound.

This explains my house dogs' reaction to our new HIGH DRIVE puppy; she's everywhere at once. They were not initially amused.










Aaaand what life drawing looks like when we take studio trips to the zoo!










*edited to add some stuff*


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Here ya go... as promised. Finished the GSD one (for now).

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/184677-i-finished-finally.html#post2506155


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

marbury said:


> This explains my house dogs' reaction to our new HIGH DRIVE puppy; she's everywhere at once. They were not initially amused.



LOL! Oh I love that!! How cute!

Gosh, I wish I had that talent though!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I love it!!!! I know what you mean about seeing a million things you want to fix while you're working. I am the same way when I airbrush. The only thing I really like on my site is the Gene Simmons (Kiss).. I see so many flaws on all the pets I've done and most things never made the site. I am indeed my worst critic. When people like something I've done...I'm thinkin...pity compliment...haha. You truly have a great talent though. 



TrickyShepherd said:


> Here ya go... as promised. Finished the GSD one (for now).
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/184677-i-finished-finally.html#post2506155


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

marbury said:


> Well, I'm a professional artist (that's my day job, lol!) and specialize in quad character concept development for animated feature films... so yes!
> 
> My graduate thesis film for college is a traditionally animated piece about shelter dogs. No GSDs (long hair is VERY hard to animate consistently), but there's a little pitmix and a basset hound.
> 
> ...



WOW you are amazing. I love to draw, but you definitely have true talent. I know you do this day in and day out, but do you do commissions?


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Love the creativity and artwork...great shadowing and 3d effect..love the expressions. Niiice.!!




marbury said:


> Well, I'm a professional artist (that's my day job, lol!) and specialize in quad character concept development for animated feature films... so yes!
> 
> My graduate thesis film for college is a traditionally animated piece about shelter dogs. No GSDs (long hair is VERY hard to animate consistently), but there's a little pitmix and a basset hound.
> 
> ...


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Omg..Awesome.. I can totally see some of these designs airbrushed on cars or bikes...really great work!



maureen_mickel said:


> These are REALLY old. Havnt been drawing lately, ive been working on dog tricks XD


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

TaZoR said:


> I love it!!!! I know what you mean about seeing a million things you want to fix while you're working. I am the same way when I airbrush. The only thing I really like on my site is the Gene Simmons (Kiss).. I see so many flaws on all the pets I've done and most things never made the site. I am indeed my worst critic. When people like something I've done...I'm thinkin...pity compliment...haha. You truly have a great talent though.


Thank you!  

I am the same way. I'm am very hard on myself. I drove my SO crazy the past two weeks. He's a graphic artist for military sim and training.... he's my own personal help desk! haha! Not only am I asking a million questions and "how do I work this thing?" And "What the heck did it just do?!?!"..... Lol! On top of that, all he heard was "That doesn't look right.... do you see that too?", "Ugh, that shading is off!", "I don't like it", "Does this look ok? I don't like it!". Lol! Poor guy!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

marbury said:


> Well, I'm a professional artist (that's my day job, lol!) and specialize in quad character concept development for animated feature films... so yes!
> 
> My graduate thesis film for college is a traditionally animated piece about shelter dogs. No GSDs (long hair is VERY hard to animate consistently), but there's a little pitmix and a basset hound.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. You have an awesome job. I used to dream about becoming an animator but got so discouraged after seeing how well other's draw. You are very talented! I'd love to see some of your animated work.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks, and yes... I do commissions. A lot of pet portraits and kennel branding packages, actually. Once my animation is out of circuit I'll be happy to post it!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

wow these are really really neat pictures...i suck but here's Zeeva


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

marbury said:


> Well, I'm a professional artist (that's my day job, lol!) and specialize in quad character concept development for animated feature films... so yes!
> 
> My graduate thesis film for college is a traditionally animated piece about shelter dogs. No GSDs (long hair is VERY hard to animate consistently), but there's a little pitmix and a basset hound.
> 
> ...


 
That sounds like my "dream" job. xD

Here's a few I've done more recently.



























You can see more of my stuff in the link in my signature.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome...I def. see the resemblance..lil' bunny ears 



Zeeva said:


> wow these are really really neat pictures...i suck but here's Zeeva


----------



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

LukasGSD said:


> That sounds like my "dream" job. xD
> 
> Here's a few I've done more recently.
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh! Those are absolutely AMAZING!!!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

LukasGSD said:


> That sounds like my "dream" job. xD
> 
> Here's a few I've done more recently.
> 
> ...


WOW! You're amazing. The detailing on these are great! I'm super jealous. lol


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Thank you. I can say it takes a lot of practice. I'm tempted to scan some of my old old drawings.  But they're embarassing LOL


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

LukasGSD said:


> Thank you. I can say it takes a lot of practice. I'm tempted to scan some of my old old drawings.  But they're embarassing LOL


Please do! lol. I'm sure they're not as bad as you think.


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

TaZoR said:


> Omg..Awesome.. I can totally see some of these designs airbrushed on cars or bikes...really great work!


Lol thank you :3i am working on an ink drawing of celia


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

Alright guys, its been a LONG time since I've drawn. But, I love to sketch... so I drew up a picture of Stark quickly just so I'd have something to post here  I usually draw people, not animals. So bear with me. Hope you like


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

I dont know how you guys take part of another persons post and put it on your own to comment on it lol. So Ill just say LucasGSD, your sketches are amazing. So much detail into the fur, I dont have the patience ( and probably not the skill either) to draw in such detail!


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

I saw this thread and my mouth dropped by everyones' drawings. 

I thought I would share mine. These are from my Illustrator class last year. 

As The Sun Rises

Marilyn Monroe

The City of St. Paul


This is just a pen drawing I did in class.
The Sweet Smell of Flowers


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I love your work. 



Jaders said:


> I saw this thread and my mouth dropped by everyones' drawings.
> 
> I thought I would share mine. These are from my Illustrator class last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Jaders said:


> I saw this thread and my mouth dropped by everyones' drawings.
> 
> I thought I would share mine. These are from my Illustrator class last year.
> 
> ...


Nice work, especially like Marilyn Monroe!


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Gretchen said:


> Nice work, especially like Marilyn Monroe!


Gretchen - Thank you! It took me about a year to finish Marilyn ( I had to do it for class, didn't finish because I got sick of her lol. Finished for my sister's birthday present). 



TaZoR said:


> I love your work.


Tazor- Thank you! Hopefully I will have more to show once school starts back up again.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Cstout said:


> I dont know how you guys take part of another persons post and put it on your own to comment on it lol. So Ill just say LucasGSD, your sketches are amazing. So much detail into the fur, I dont have the patience ( and probably not the skill either) to draw in such detail!


 Click on the reply with quote, bottom rt of the box where the actual post is. You can also choose to multi quote, and click that on a few posts.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

I do mainly traditional and digital drawings as a hobby, these are the only GSD drawings I have done so far. Currently working on a portrait of Sam.


----------

